# How many in one tank?



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey,
I have a 2 gal. tank. All it has is a bubble maker. Not ideal for the 3 neon tetras I have, as I've been told many times. I was given the idea to make it a betta tank. (I plan on getting a 20 gal. for other fish) How many bettas can I have in my 2 gal. tank? Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Jett (Jan 18, 2005)

one and only one


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You can't keep more than one Betta together. They will fight.


RC


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

So in the wild being a betta is like being a ninja. If you encounter any other betta...you must fight to the death. And only the most ninja bettas live! Kill or be killed in the rice fields.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

In the wild Bettas do fight, but the loser can run away. In a tank they don't have anyplace to run.


RC


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks you have no smashed my dreams of teaching my beta marshal arts in hopes he could become a great warrior.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

so one per tank, I take it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Unless you can successfully divide the tank, only one betta per tank.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

alright, thanks


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

unless they are females.... females can be kept together although some do become territorial :roll: girls


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

haha, that would be better. I'd enjoy two more. Will the pet store be able to sex them for me?


----------



## VWs and Fish (Jan 24, 2005)

I wouldn't shop at a store that couldn't tell me the difference, but I've noticed that larger pet stores do not have females...just what I've noticed.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Female bettas have smaller/less finnage. They have duller colors or more natural colors but can come in reds, greens, purples, blues ect... but they all seem not as vibrant as the male betta. They also are smaller. But be careful, when buying young fish males can be mistaken for females if they have not grown their fins. 

http://www.aquariumfish.net/catalog_pages/bettas/betta_females.htm#top2 some pics of females


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Check for an ovipositor. Its a small white tube protruding from under a female's belly. Females have more rounded fins also but the ovipositor is the only way to be sure. Keeping females together isn't a good idea either. Females are just as agressive as males. I've lost 3 males to females in a spawn tank. I wouldn't try it until you have a little more experience keeping bettas under your belt.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Alright, then maybe I'll start w/ just one. But I kinda like the idea of a brighter colored male.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Many females are just as brightly colored as the males, but they don't have the finnage of the males. 


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

these bettas fight because of territorial. Back in the stream, shallow ponds they fight for territory and just fight.


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

like someone said i would wait till you have a lil more experence with bettas and just remember to do your homework


----------

